# Most Random (and inaccurate) List of Celebrity Types I've ever seen!



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

For optimal laughs, go to the INTJ and ISTP columns.


Celebrity types - John's personality test





ENTJ
Steve Jobs
Louis CK
John Doerr
Mitt Romney
Alec Baldwin
Brian Scalabrine
Groucho Marx
Joseph Heller
Johnny Chan
Mark ZuckerbergENTP
Richard Feynman
Shigeru Miyamoto
Jeff Van Gundy
Jim Carrey
Norm MacDonald
Seth Meyers
Sarah Silverman
Colin Mochrie
Timothy Gowers
Phil Laak
Joan Baez?ENFJ
Barack Obama
Steven Spielberg
Ray Allen
John Lennon
Jemaine Clement
Justin Timberlake
Jennifer Garner?
Jimmy Fallon
Bill Simmons
Joan Rivers
Joseph Gordon-Levitt
Robert PattinsonENFP
Conan O’Brien
Adam Sandler
Bill Clinton
Mark Twain
Justin Bieber
Bono?
Taylor Swift
Julia Roberts?
Phil HellmuthESTJ
Jerry Seinfeld
Donald Trump
Jeremy Clarkson
Paul Ryan
Charlie Rose
Penn Jillette
Phil Jackson
Antonio Esfandiari
JB Smoove
Marissa Mayer
Chelsea Lately
Kyrie Irving
Chauncey Billups
Bill O’ReillyESTP
Michael Jordan
Peyton Manning?
Steve Wynn
Joe Biden
Oscar Wilde
Rick Santorum
Lady Gaga
Kristen Wiig
Daniel Negreanu?
Will Ferrell?
Michael Richards
Richard Branson
Gregg Popovich
Allen IversonESFJ
Fred Rogers
George Lucas
Jack Benny
Lebron James
Dwight Howard
Chandler Parsons
Magic Johnson
Clay Aiken
Ellen DeGeneres
Steve Harvey
Rebecca Black?
Tony Hawk
Daniel RadcliffeESFP
Jackie Chan
Shaquille O’Neal
Carmelo Anthony
James Harden
Megan Fox
Shakira
Katy Perry
Sam Farha
Steve Tyler?
Steve Carrell
Christina Hendricks
Cheryl Hines
Zooey Deschanel?INTJ
Bill Gates
Larry David
Phil Ivey
David Letterman
Terence Tao
Vinod Khosla
JK Rowling
Ryan Stiles
Humphrey Bogart
Stanley Kubrick?
Terry Pratchett
Sergey Brin
Hillary Clinton
Garry Kasparov
Natalie PortmanINTP
Warren Buffett
Eric Schmidt
Hayao Miyazaki
Ellen Page
Randall Munroe
Steve Wozniak
Larry Page
Richard Dawkins
Tom Dwan
Chris Ferguson
Shinichi Mochizuki
JD Salinger?
Manu Ginobili?
Philippe Petit (Man on Wire)INFJ
Bob Dylan
Werner Herzog
Jimmy Kimmel
Dave Grohl
William Faulkner?
Haruki Murakami
Audrey Niffenegger
Anne HathawayINFP
Virginia Woolf
Michelle Obama
Sam Beam
Pau Gasol
Roger Ebert
Ricky Gervais
Jet Li
Chris Sharma
Barry Greenstein
Arundhati Roy
Janna Levin
Bret McKenzie
Paul Harding?
James McAvoy?
John Mayer?ISTJ
Alex Trebek
Emma Watson
Tiger Woods
Tim Duncan
Russell Westbrook
Tom Hanks
Colin Firth
George W. Bush
Mike Woodson
Scottie Pippen
Derrick Rose
Fred Couples
Steph Curry
Wayne Brady
Daniel Craig
Tim Cook
John Stockton
Christina Applegate
Martha Stewart?
January Jones?ISTP
Frank Sinatra
Jeff Probst
Steve Nash
Rajon Rondo
Harrison Ford
Cameron Diaz
Clint Eastwood
Paris Hilton
Jon Stewart
Mike Breen
Bill Hader
Tom Cruise
Ron Paul
Christian Bale
Uma Thurman?
Drew BreesISFJ
Kobe Bryant
Bill Cosby
Regis Philbin
Jennifer Aniston
Jeremy Lin
John Legend
Kanye West?
Jack McBrayer
Jenna FischerISFP
Ingrid Bergman
Audrey Hepburn
Emily Maynard
Dwayne Wade
Calvin Klein
JR Smith
Julia Louis-Dreyfus
Mick Jagger
Eminem
Pierce Brosnan
Ian McKellen


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah, this is a perfect example of why you don't use facial recognition to type people. I like the test on his website, but his methods of typing are just completely incoherent.


----------



## Bardo (Dec 4, 2012)

I think the INFJ section might just lack a single correct typing.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Velasquez said:


> Yeah, this is a perfect example of why you don't use facial recognition to type people. I like the test on his website, but *his methods of typing* are just completely incoherent.


I think it would be the pictures-on-a-dart-board method.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Excuse me a moment.

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA......

Talk about inaccurate to the EXTREME. :laughing:

Okay, I'm off the steroi-

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Okay, now I'm done.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

The ISTP Paris Hilton jumped out like a throbbing thumb. 

I'd read that reasoning if it were offered. There must be some different side to her in some underground documentary or that was falsely added to catch whether someone is paying attention or not.


----------



## originalsin (Sep 4, 2014)

Wait, somebody seriously thinks that Penn Jillette is an ESTJ? I have no words for that.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

Peter the Great as an ESFP. What *really* annoys me about the typing is:

1. The site _usually_ includes how others such as Keirsey and Jung have typed them. They didn't include Keirsey typing Peter as an INTJ.
2. The quotes underneath him don't reflect his actions. I explained it in a thread I created. See http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/351930-insert-person-here-greatest-intj.html
3. It even went as far as including him for this chart. :frustrating:


----------

